# good batteries



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

where can I find good matched 3300 packs?


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

jonnycash said:


> where can I find good matched 3300 packs?


Lefthanderrc .com good prices great service. Great products


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

PowerPush --> www.teampowerpush.com


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

jonnycash said:


> where can I find good matched 3300 packs?


peer to the right...... pick a sponsor from the R/C column under sponsors -->
pretty good stuff..... and they are sponsors, so supporting them and their products is a good thing =) 

or your local track/hobby shop...... gotta support them too...

stay away from online shops like tower hobbies for batt-packs. you never know what you are going to get... and stay away from eee-bay. too many "false" matchers out there.


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

over at lefthander rc they have whiplash rc cells for $ 44 a pack and they numbers are are for 35 amp and would be 1.180 to 1.185 volts at 30 amps. by far the best numbers i have found on this site for the money


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Here's my take on batteries... 

They (the matchers) all have access to the same batteries. The only real differances are in the how well they maintain their equipment and the enviornment around their eqiupment... oh, and how many of the best packs they keep for their sponsored racers and how many if any of those great packs they put out for sale to the general public (probably not many for any matcher)... THen of course there is a question of how honest they are... That last one is probably the key thing... and the hardest to judge... 

Well bottom line for me is that I think you should find a matcher that you trust, and buy the best cells you can afford from that matcher. Unless you have some indication that you're not getting what you expect from that matcher, I'd stick with them...

Shopping around by numbers is virtualy impossible, because no ones numbers will match up directly with anyone elses numbers, so don't even try.


----------



## JBRACER2 (Dec 13, 2001)

*PROMATCH!*


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

also i know the owner of whiplash and droped off cells at his house last week to get rematched and he has to be one of the best out there real honest and his #s are true and you will get what you pay for with his cells


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

TQ Cells!!! Honest #'s, & a great guy to deal with & they just won 4-cell stock at the Snowbirds.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Tq Cells!!!!!!*

TQ CELLS are the way to go. Great #'s...Great prices....excellent performance

You Can't beat'em...neither could snowbirds

_____________________
Tq Cells
Putnam Propulsion
Racing City Hobbies


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

DynoMoHum said:


> Here's my take on batteries...
> 
> They (the matchers) all have access to the same batteries. The only real differances are in the how well they maintain their equipment and the enviornment around their eqiupment... oh, and how many of the best packs they keep for their sponsored racers and how many if any of those great packs they put out for sale to the general public (probably not many for any matcher)... THen of course there is a question of how honest they are... That last one is probably the key thing... and the hardest to judge...
> 
> ...


This is the best advice that I've seen on batteries.There are several reputable matchers.Just pick one that you feel comfortable with.I personally buy Hefty cells cause I know the matcher and trust his stuff.Plus he kicks my butt on the track every week.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

PROMATCH


THANKS JEFF !!


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

TQ Cells all the way, not just beacause im sponsored by them eiether. If i wasn't sponsored i would still run them.


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

TQ CELLS, They powered me to the Stock A Main win at the snowbirds. Steve Peake


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

TQ cells are the best. match at 35 amps thy have a lot of punch. low IR
www.tqcells.com


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Brahma I run there motors and batts. Chris is a honest guy always answers any questions I have. And I trust him here is there addy brahmaracingproducts.com


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

Just like the rest of the thread said if nobody noticed TQ CELLS is the way to go every company might have access to the same cells and have just as good numbers.But if you want the Best service in the market you run TQ CELLS Steve Salvas is excellent and will help you with anything. There are a lot of good packs out there but with out good service there nothing

Wheeler


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES INPUT.. I FOUND THEM. NEW WAVE CELLS AVAILABLE AT R/C MADNESS IN ENFIELD CONNECTICUT. HE HAS A WEBSITE WWW.RCMADNESS.COM


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

i like the surge packs i use them and i never had a problem with them...............
www.surgeworldwide.com


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

jonnycash said:


> THANKS FOR EVERYONES INPUT.. I FOUND THEM. NEW WAVE CELLS AVAILABLE AT R/C MADNESS IN ENFIELD CONNECTICUT. HE HAS A WEBSITE WWW.RCMADNESS.COM


What made you choose New wave???
Just curious.

Later, Bret


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Who sells TQ cells? Went to the website and it looks like you have to be a dealer or team driver to buy direct.


----------



## xxxtmfman3 (Jul 12, 2002)

I cant beleive Madness still has 2400's on his web site ?


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

Nope you can buy TQ Cells right off the website if you have Access to Payppal its realy easy just follow the instrutions. Excellent packs you won't be disappointed.

Wheeler

Tq Cells


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

If you don't have Paypal you can just go through and pay with your Visa excellent service guaranteed


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

Shameless plug = www.surgeworldwide.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Seven spoke to the owner of Tq Cells today said that there will be a new feature on the TQ CELLS website this weekend where you can by the packs direct and have them delivered to your house.. Any questions Private message me glad to help out.... 

Wheeler
www.tqcells.com


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Truth be known, Steve would rather you buy his stuff through your local hobby shops. Have them contact Steve directly & they should be able to get you what you need. If there are no local shops, there will be no new racers! Support your LHS!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Wheel'Her (Jan 1, 2004)

Brent is exactly right Steve at TQ Cells would much prefer you buy the cells at a local hobby shop. But if your local hobby shop does not stock them or you are unable to get them then buying them direct would be your only option to purchasing his cells

Wheeler
TQ CELLS


----------



## Mistercrash (Feb 13, 2003)

*http://www.teampoleposition.com/*. That's where a couple of battery matchers learned how to match batteries properly before they decided to go into business for themselves.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Problem with hobby shops buying direct is there's not enough profit margin so they won't do it,too much hassle not enough money.


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

Just a little plug here for Pro-Match, i ordered the 3 pack special this week (3 1.175+ 400+ 6 cell packs for 135$), they get to my door and two packs are 1.179 and the other is a 1.177 with both packs at 412 runtime . If any of you guys need packs and can afford it this is a great opportunity to get great cells at a GREAT price. The offer ends at the end of the month so get them while it's still there!


----------



## T-Specracer753 (Mar 2, 2005)

SIZE=7]www.maxamps.com
gp3300's 35.99


----------



## Drock (Dec 16, 2004)

Fusion batteries are the way to go.

Derrek


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

For what it's worth... I keep comming back to SMC cells. I haven't tried more then about 6 differnt companys , but I've yet to find one that have given me better results then I have had with SMC packs. I don't have any sources where I can get special packs, or anything like that, so what I get, is off the shelf, and well, of all the stuff I've tried, SMC numbers most closely resemble what the actual proformance is. I've been burned a couple times, by impulsively buying some cells from a sales counter that have nice looking numbers on the lables, only to find they don't live up to the lables... I've never had this happen with the SMC cells I've purchased, now I'm just trying to break my bad habbit of being so impulsive and buying non SMC cells that have impressive numbers on the lables.


----------

